# Eos-R Sensor measurements posted by Photonstophoto.



## Chaitanya (Sep 11, 2018)

http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/RN_ADU.htm#Canon EOS R
https://photorumors.com/2018/09/10/...with-nikon-z7-sony-a7r3-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv/


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up. I had missed it because it is the Read Noise only so far and not the Dynamic Range yet. The noise is basically the same as the 5DIV sensor, and worse than the Sony A7III and A7R3 - http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/RN_ADU.htm#Canon EOS 5D Mark IV_14,Canon EOS R_14,Sony ILCE-7M3_14,Sony ILCE-7RM3_14
Interestingly, the noise is very similar to that of the Nikon Z7 at higher isos, where they are both worse than Sony, but Nikon pulls very slightly ahead at base iso http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/RN_ADU.htm#Canon EOS R_14,Nikon Z 7_14(p),Sony ILCE-7M3_14

It looks like Sony hasn't given Nikon access to their best sensors and is attempting to retain an edge, as alluded to in another thread.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 11, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/RN_ADU.htm#Canon EOS R
> https://photorumors.com/2018/09/10/...with-nikon-z7-sony-a7r3-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv/



Interesting to me that they have these results and can't even open a RAW file. What a load of garbage to fuel the internet.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 11, 2018)

LSXPhotog said:


> Interesting to me that they have these results and can't even open a RAW file. What a load of garbage to fuel the internet.


Also, comparing the A7R III and Z7 ($3200+) versus at $2300 camera. Let's wait and see what Canon has for us in the $3200 price range. LOL


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2018)

LSXPhotog said:


> Interesting to me that they have these results and can't even open a RAW file. What a load of garbage to fuel the internet.





LSXPhotog said:


> Interesting to me that they have these results and can't even open a RAW file. What a load of garbage to fuel the internet.


Don't say that about Bill Claff of photonstophotos. He has shown time after time that he can get preliminary data out that are very close to his more extensive later analyses.


----------



## FrodoKommodo (Sep 11, 2018)

LSXPhotog said:


> Interesting to me that they have these results and can't even open a RAW file. What a load of garbage to fuel the internet.



Is it not possible to open the RAW-files when using Digital Photo Professional? That was surprising!


----------



## JonSnow (Sep 11, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Don't say that about Bill Claff of photonstophotos. He has shown time after time that he can get preliminary data out that are very close to his more extensive later analyses.



i guess some are still hoping for some improvements. but it´s basically the 5D MK4 sensor.


----------

